# Valgrind Segmentation fault



## Maxfx (Aug 9, 2017)

Hello i have problem with port valgrind-3.10.1.20160113_4,1.
I cannot launch  valgrind for memory check valgrind printed Segmentation fault


```
$ valgrind --version
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```

Do you have any experience with this problem (fish: 'valgrind' terminated by signal SIGSEGV (Address boundary error)) ?
I have  FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE #0 r321309, AMD64
and also i recompiled valgrind but is this same problem with Segmentation fault.

I created  bug https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=220943

Thank you M.


----------

